# Roller Pigeon Rings



## nzroller (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi All,

Im wanting around 40 Roller Pigeon rings. 

Stainless Steel 
Size 7
Date and Year

Can someone advise best place to buy?

Thanks
Rakesh


----------



## earlofwood (Jul 1, 2012)

These are the bands I use. They are a little expensive and I am not sure if they can send them to you in NZ or not. Anyway, here is a link: http://www.rickmeerollers.com/bandsforsale.htm (cut and paste URL in address bar)
Good luck, Dean


----------



## nzroller (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for this Dean.. Visited Rick's site many times but never asked if it was possible to ship rings to NZ. But today I have sent Rick and email and await his reply.. thanks heaps Dean


----------



## nzroller (Jun 12, 2012)

Anybody in NZ selling rings for rollers?


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Try contacting Adrian Gasparini of Australia at [email protected]. He is the General Coordinator for the World Cup Roller Fly and for years he supplied bands for the World Cup auction. He should be able to point you in the right direction.


----------

